# CD/DVD to learn to call ducks and geese



## glenndon (Dec 29, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you can suggest a CD or DVD for learning/improving to use duck and/or geese calls? 

Thanks,

Glenn


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I would recommend "Bad Grammer" by Scott Threinen for goose calling. He has both a CD and a DVD out on the market.


----------



## TonkaDuk (Aug 13, 2009)

RNT makes a 3 disc series with instructions and calling techniques that is sort of funny and easy to stay awake to.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

TonkaDuk said:


> RNT makes a 3 disc series with instructions and calling techniques that is sort of funny and easy to stay awake to.


 
I have that. I still don't think I can call worth a crap, but maybe better than I did before.


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

bad grammar


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

For ducks, get Keith Allen's cd from www.pureduck.com.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not that there is anything wrong with the above ideas (they work well), but you could watch hunting shows on TV, listen to live birds, or best of all practice with an experienced caller. I belive that with birds its usually not what you say, but when you say it (or as is too often the case when you shouldn't have said it). Learn to read birds and recognize that location usually trumps calling and decoys.


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Ducks: Anything RNT is quality. But I really like the previously mentioned CD by Keith Allen.

Geese: Without question the best instructional out there, "Honker Talk" by Shawn Stahl


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Trapper said:


> I would recommend "Bad Grammer" by Scott Threinen for goose calling. He has both a CD and a DVD out on the market.


Thumbs up! Best short reed video out there.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Bad Grammer for geese and Echo makes some amazing calls and I really liked their calling instructional CDs..Girlfriend wasnt a big fan of them in my car but I liked them haha


----------

